# winter eye's



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

hey ya'll, my boys are bugging me to get down to the river and chase some eye's. Just wondering if I should hit Newcumberland or make the drive to pike. I know pike is easier for the youngsters but if cumberland is producing better they won't mind the walk. Snake...dough boy...can you help a guy out?lol. thanks!!! And one way or the other you'll find us down there soon regardless, look forward to catching up with you guy's!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Matt & I went down over a week ago. I think we caught 7 fish, mostly dinks. Matt had 2 keepers. He was fishing the mouth of a feeder just before dark, to 1 hr after.
I was below the dam, Ohio side, LOW WATER.
Maybe you guys will have to be the first to give a WV side report??? 

We'll get serious in 2 weeks. After a melt, after deer.
Keep in touch
good luck


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I havnt been back down since when jerry is talking about, but I do know that this week sometime I plan on heading down, got a bunch of Buck tail jigs tied up, some paddle tails and a box of twisters as well as a serious itch to fish! I dunno if I'll got WV side or the feeders though? Just all depends on where the Guage is I suppose! 

On a side note, when you get. Some deer jerry if you don't mind skinning out the tail and sending it my way I would be more than happy to share some of the goodies I've been making! Buck tail jigs, and a few flies I'm positive are gonna kill the crappie this spring! 

FYI the fish I caught down there where on a neon orange jig, with a white Buck tail... Tipped with a fathead


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK Matt,
CU in a bit,,,, AND WE'll save the tails for ya.
Maybe you could 'hook-up' with westbranchbob & his kids, next weekend? I'm sure he'd be glad to tag-along to TWO of our spots!  
GONE


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Absolutely Bob! I have to check my schedule and the weather... But i plan on hitting it up! I buy no means have even a fraction of the knowledge that doboy n snake have... But jerry has shared a FEW of his secrets with me!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks a bunch guys, we plan on hitting the wv side if I can get the weekend off. Can't wait to see how they do in the river. They both outfished me this spring on the branch. Seems I have created a couple swim bait monsters. Lol. Good luck on deer Jerry. We'll catch ya down there sometime till the ice gets good up here. They are both a couple of ice junkies.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Well we are heading down tomorrow morning, we'll let you know if we do any good. Not sure about West Virginia or Ohio side yet. But probably Ohio to start.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ohio side blew but manged to pull 4 out across the river.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Colonel, what do your bucktails look like? Can you post a picture?


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Westbranchbob... Seems to be the trouble everyone is having! But at least you didn't get skunked! Did your boys go with you? Hopefully they were able to get a few of those? As usual things came up in life, and I've had a cold the past few days.... Never made it done!  the river is actually up and looks like it will be for a Lil while! 

What was the water clarity like? And how about the gates? Snake had posted something a while back about #10 or #11 being damaged and that it would be closed all winter until they got it fixed in the spring? 

Joebertin I'll post a few tonight for ya! They are pretty simple, I picked up a fly tying kit with vise n all the supplies I would need on Ebay for 14 bucks.... They really seem to go hand in hand with river fishing... And I can't wait for the spring crappie too!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

MATT! OMG
I have 3 or 4 BOXES FULL of fly tieing, lure making crap. All kinds of vices, clamps, wire bending jigs,,, coils of ss wire, shoe boxes full of beads, hair, flash, mariboe stuff,,,, I'LL NEVER USE ALL THIS STUFF!
Damn! $14! That would'a bought a LOADED Wedgewood PIZZA!
Guess I'll have to give it all to Amvets, Goodwill or BFI!!! 

Quote, westbranchbob
"Ohio side blew but manged to pull 4 out across the river."

Ya, Bob,,, Thanks tons,,,
how many gates were open?
How far up the barge lock wall was the water? ( We count the tie-offs down,, WE want the water near/above the 4th tie-off from the top, with ALL gaits open!)
Did you catch those 4 at 'the bricks', Stones or wall??
(I just might venture down tomorrow,,, 39*?)
Also,,, what time of day did you fish the Ohio side?
lol,,, I'll send you my number


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

All gates were open, had to go way down to get away from the nasty current, and those bricks with snow on them f ing suck! Clarity sucked too. We caught all fish on large heavy swimbaits. As fas as how high up the wall the water was....no clue but I'll pay attention from now on.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Colonel.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I hear some of You can't find minnows in the winter. Does anyone tip their jigs with cut bait? Say farm pond blue gill or big netted shad. If so, how does it work for sauger and walleye in the river?


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Here ya go Joebertin! Super easy and it's sumthing fun to do in front of the TV over winter! Plus there are some killer flies for crappie that I'm sure will produce well under a slip float this spring! 

Jerry... Wedgewood?! Count me in! Haha... I should have know to call you up, seems like you have a Lil bit of EVERYTHING stashed away!  i hope this water stays up! Lemme know how you do if you go down tomorrow! I won't be able to get down till end of the week! Hope it's still high by then!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Colonel! Nice looking jigs.

Do you usually tip them?


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Last time I was down I did tip them with fat heads.... To me it seems when is this cold the fish often need that live bait to seal the deal. Of course live bait has been what's worked for me down there from the beginning, I think it's safe to say my confidence with out it isn't there so I don't try without live bait much! 

Then again if it ain't broke, don't fix it?!


----------



## Somewhere on the Scioto (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey DoBoy, I don't know if you were jokin around about the flytying stuff, but I'm gonna start tying some bucktail jigs up. I would make you a fair offer on that stuff.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Somewhere on the Scioto said:


> Hey DoBoy, I don't know if you were jokin around about the flytying stuff, but I'm gonna start tying some bucktail jigs up. I would make you a fair offer on that stuff.



I WAS KINDA JOKE'N,,,,, to the guys (our gang) that fish together.
I do mean, that if Matt, Chris, John, etc etc have the time to tie US up some jigs, I'd be more than happy to donate to the cause. 
Like I said,,, "SAVE that $14 bucks for gas & PIZZA!"
IF WE don't use this stuff up,,,, I'll keep you in mind.

HELLO Matt
There's about 50 Road-runner thingies with very small Colorado blades on 'em, and about 100 ErieDiery 3/8-1/2oz long shaft jigs that still need spinners or beads & hooks ???. They need finished,,, Your welcome to 'em.

*NC Ohio side YESTERDAY*
I got there at 2pm. Water was chocolate & dropping fast.
The gauge said 19'??? (Somethings wrong) Pike pool Water was WAY too low. Water was Down to the 5th barge tie-off. (I'll have to change my 'magic numbers' to 20' pool & over 90 flow.)
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2
ALL gaits were open, 'sept for the #10 broken one,,, THAT sucks! TOO much flow on the WV side & NO BACKWASH????
I caught a 13" sauger with the first cast, then a 3# cat. While unhooking the cat, my other pole took-off into the water! I got the pole back but no fish.
My 3rd fish was a 10" cat, caught on the top hook,,, but it felt like a whale! 
I also had a plastic bag hooked by the handle on the bottom hook!! 
I'd say that I had a dozen hits & misses in the first hour with just 3 fish landed, and then NOTHING. I left at 6pm. 

westbranchbob, You musta been way down by the WV Brick office? The high-wall point? That's a very good spot if you can stay out of the snags.

Riverside Market, at the 'Flags', has a new shipment of live bait. Fat, large & healthy but kinda expensive! $6 for 2 doz fatheads. (OK count)


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Chatterbox....Use the shad that you have. I fillet them but leave the skin and scales on. Cut into about 2 in. strips by 3/8 or so wide and hook from the meat side up through the skin and scales. Works good for hybrids also


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Jerry I need to stop by one day after work! I'm all down for working on tackle while sitting around at home! 

I kinda figured that the water would be chocolate milk, we need it to come up and stay up long enough to clear some! So then the deal with #10 is true? That blows! Kinds makes it seem like WV isn't even worth the walk this winter?!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> Jerry I need to stop by one day after work! I'm all down for working on tackle while sitting around at home!
> 
> I kinda figured that the water would be chocolate milk, we need it to come up and stay up long enough to clear some! So then the deal with #10 is true? That blows! Kinds makes it seem like WV isn't even worth the walk this winter?!


I'm sure, if 'WE' keep fishing/ searching for a backwash somewhere down the WV bank, we'll find a butt-load of sauger,,, It'll just take some time.
The WHOLE GAME changed AGAIN. 
I'll call Snake, & write Westbranchbob,,, together, we'll find 'em.
Just give me some 40*+ days!

When I was fishing the Ohio Side, Rivarat stopped by to say Hi.
He's been getting in a coupl'a days down Pike. 
He said that he's been catching some (1 or 2) 'eater' eyes,,,, & lost a hog reaching for the net. He's been seeing some sauger netted. It's "SLOW".


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Seems it's slow all the way down the river?!  Hmmmm... I know this much I will be tieing tackle n warming up with inside with some of that good home made brandy! Lol its gonna be COLD for the next lil bit!


----------

